

This Dumb Sign Was Just Posted at Twitter - BenSS
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/10/09/this_sign_in_a_twitter_office_bathroom_is_facepalm_worthy.html

======
xauronx
Seems like she would have been better served to contact HR about it instead of
publishing it online. If I ran a company and one of my employees did that I
would fire them in a heartbeat.

I agree that the sign is stupid, but intentionally and publicly harming the
company you work for is not acceptable behavior.

